# losing weight for IVF?



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello,

I saw mentioned before that there was a specific place on the forum for those of us who need to lose weight before starting our treatment.  I've never been able to find it though, and don't know who to ask!  Can anyone help please? xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi crystaldaisy

I'll send a request for you and someone should Pm you with details within a few days  

Good Luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Dory10 said:


> Hi crystaldaisy
> 
> I'll send a request for you and someone should Pm you with details within a few days
> 
> ...


Thank you x


----------



## babyphatt (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Dory,

Can you please send me the link as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi babyphatt

I've passed on you details

Dory
xxx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Soz to jump on but can I also take part x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

I've passed you details on too wishingonastar15

Dory
xxx


----------



## Harrypoodle (Sep 17, 2016)

Please can you pass my details on too? Thanks


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

I've passed them on Harrypoodle x


----------



## newtrier (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi,

Please could you pass my details on so that I can join the group too?

Many thanks

Newtrier


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Passed on new trier x


----------



## newtrier (Jun 16, 2016)

Many thanks  

Best wishes

Newtrier


----------

